# First Grow Random Seeds



## DCKush96 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys so this is my first grow in a small box with cfls. The seeds are not bagseed just random could be the same could not haha. I am currently germinating a 2 right now and will update in a few days when they sprout. :watchplant:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 24, 2015)

What size box?
How many cfl? 

Positive vibes bro. Can you post some pics?
Green mojo bro


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 24, 2015)

Right now theres 2 26w 6500k for a dry run have some cat nip from seed til my seeds are done gotta have green for my cat too lol. Once the seeds sprout tho ill be moving them in and adding more cfls. The lights i have now are 4 26w 65k 1 42w 27k and 2 55w 27k and will arrange accordingly to the cycle box size is 22 wide 13 deep and 32 high (inches) 

View attachment IMAG0080.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

So that's catnip in the cup?
I don't grow with CFL but they look far away from the cup to me.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422199176.464108.jpg

Lots of cfl guys use these splitters to get more light into there area.

Positive vibes bro.
Wanna see how this cat nip does


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah just til my seeds sprout and then ill take it out haha and i added a cfl and a box to bring it closer to the lights. And thanks for the advice i have one of those splitters ill try to pick some more up soon


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 25, 2015)

Is this taproot long enough to be put in soil? 

View attachment IMAG0081.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have put them in soil that big without back effects. If it gets to long you run the risk of breaking it off.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay thanks StankDank for all the feedback


----------



## emrldthumb (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll second that the lights are way too far away. For seedlings I usually start with a single 26w CFL about 2-3 inches from the top of the plant. Make sure you have a desk fan or similar fan pointed at it to keep the air circulating.


----------



## emrldthumb (Jan 26, 2015)

And I'll add the best piece of advice I think most first time soil growers need to hear: don't overwater. Once the seedling sprouts, you want to let the soil get very dry between waterings. Water heavily but not frequently. And no fertilizer for awhile! You'll be tempted, resist the temptation.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 26, 2015)

Alright great thanks emerldthumb. So i have a few questions my seeds are starting to emerge from the pellets. Should i put them in light or in dark? Hood on or off? Or should i put into soil now? Thanks 

View attachment received_783656981704068.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my seeds is sprouted just waiting for it to shed its seed. And the other has emerged a little more. Also the excitement is growing :bong: 

View attachment received_783938535009246.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 31, 2015)

Took the shells off after a couple days advice of Rosebud and they both seem to recovering well. The smaller one looks to be a runt i guess :laugh: they look smaller and less green in the picture but that may be bc im looking at it from my phone 

View attachment received_785464621523304.jpeg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

You aren't feeding them anything are you?  The cotyledons are looking a bit yellow and maybe burned...even the first true leaves of the smaller ones are looking....not happy.  They also look like they might be a bit dry.  You do not want them too wet, but it is easy for them to get too dry when they are so little and fragile.  

Seeds often pop at different times.  The smaller one could end up being just as good as the one that popped first

I do not "pre-germ" the seeds in a glass of water, paper towels or anything like that.  There really is no reason to do that if the seeds are not old and dried out and there are some down sides to not planting directly into your medium.  Mandala's seed site has a good germination guide that I quite like (I have had no problems using rapid rooters though).

If the source of your random seeds was a bag of weed, then yes you are using bagseed and are chancing hermies.  When you get to the flowering stage you will have to be diligent watching them....but that is 6-8 weeks down the road, so not a worry til then.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 31, 2015)

They dont look that yellow in person but the tips of the cotyledons are yellow when i moist the shells and took them off no force they just lightly slid off. I have not been feeding them. And the seeds were not pulled from a bag of weed i got them from another grower i know, who bought em from a dispensary . He gave me a list of the strains they could be just not sure. I asked for a couple random ones. Thanks for your input THG ill make sure to work on the watering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

Well then, hopefully you have some good genetics.  

When they are little they are just so fragile.  I think that getting them from the seedling to the vegetative stage can be one of the most easy to screw up.  Just keep an eye on them and try not to keep them either too wet or too dry, do not let them get completely dried out. 

I don't know why, but pics often show the plants looking a littler yellow than they really are.  Good to know it is just the pic.  The adventure is just beginning!


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes this part seems to be the most nerve racking but also super exciting being the beginning :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

I think they need water unless you have already watered them.  SO glad the shell came off ok for you. YAY.


----------



## DCKush96 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah ive been watering from the bottom and misting sides upclose. Am i doing it wrong? The smaller one has a root coming out from the bottom i was thinking it needs to be put in soil since roots dont do well out of the pellet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

I would not be misting anything.  Stems that get too wet can cause damping off and they simply do not need it.  Wait until you see good root development out of the bottom before you transplant.  They DO NOT need to be transplanted at the first sign of roots coming through.  What will you be transplanting into?  Your soil mix is important.


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 2, 2015)

I mist the sides of the pellets not the seedling. And im trying out a new line from mg called natures care it doesnt contain any slow release nutes or chemicals like the organics choice or standard mg potting soil. And perlite since the soil does not have any. Theres an article somewhere about mg trying to make the soil more suitable for mmj growers since its becoming a huge market they also re did their fertilizer line and pest control but im only using the soil and perlite


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 3, 2015)

Angle and pic quality isnt the best but its what i got one plants leaf looks a little wrinkled from trying to grow with the shell stuck and the yellow is from the same shell issue but other than that havent had any issues. GREAT!  

View attachment received_787241044678995.jpeg


View attachment received_787241014678998.jpeg


----------



## emrldthumb (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 3, 2015)

emrldthumb said:


> Looking good!



Thanks emrldthumb!


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 3, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> So that's catnip in the cup?
> I don't grow with CFL but they look far away from the cup to me.
> View attachment 221885
> 
> ...



Catnip update haha i think my cat is starting to notice what it is :laugh:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 3, 2015)

Lookin good man! You don't really need to do what I'm about to suggest, but for me I love to have maximum lumens per Sq. Ft. At least try to lol. But anyways, I would suggest adding some more lights. They are CFL's so they barley put out any heat, or cost much to run at all, and the glory is you can damn near have them touching the tops of your plants without burning. With that said, add another 1 or 2 more double bulbed fixtures Like the one you already have in there. It will dramatically speed up the overall growth. Also, Lower your light, to maybe... 4 inches or so from the top of your plant. Keep up the good work, look forward to seeing the out come. Good luck!


----------



## emrldthumb (Feb 4, 2015)

I would agree, though my progression is usually to add one or two more bulbs every time the plant gets big enough that even a single leaf is more than a couple inches from a bulb. So seedlings start with one bulb (26 or 32w) until their second or third node, when I add a second bulb. Around fourth or fifth node (assuming no major stretching, if so move them closer and add more sooner), I add two more. Those four (usually 42w each by this point) can get you most of the way through veg, at least if you flip as early as I do. Since I flower under CFLs too, I usually flip around the 8-10th node (or sooner if I FIM after 3rd node), even if they aren't alternating. Otherwise it will get too large for the CFLs to effectively penetrate.


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks EsC420PoT and Yeah ive added bulbs since that first pic. Now theres 3 26w 65k and 1 42w 27k will post pics of progress tomorrow they seem to be liking it!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice! Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 5, 2015)

EsC420PoT said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see the progress!



Here you go! :laugh: 

View attachment received_1536939589898707.jpeg


View attachment received_1536939299898736.jpeg


----------



## samarta (Feb 6, 2015)

Good Luck with your grow DC. I used bag seed on my first just to see if I could do this, and my first and biggest lesson was never again waste so much time and effort on something you do not at least know something about.  I could have gotten lucky and admit that it was probably just as well because I did also make mistakes that may have contributed more in the end than I will ever know.  Most of those mistakes were patience related.


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks samarta ive found that just keeping myself busy makes the patience part a lot easier. And yeah i was almost just gonna use bagseed but i just decided to get some seeds. I like that theyre random i got one plant thats a darker green and fatter and the others not as fat and more of a standard green


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 10, 2015)

So its been about 4 days since a picture update plants are still going strong the larger plant thats a darker green was actually the smaller seedling so THG you were right :laugh: but anyways here are the pics  again pic quality not the best 

View attachment received_790489174354182.jpeg


View attachment received_790489191020847.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also catnip for anyone who was interested in seeing 

View attachment received_790489234354176.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 19, 2015)

Its been about a week added side lighting  

View attachment received_794872483915851.jpeg


View attachment received_794872493915850.jpeg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2015)

Your plants are looking good, however, if the lighting is correct, they are a bit light in color, which usually denotes the need for more N.  I do not know if you are feeding them the MG Natures Care or not, but the ones I saw I felt were not high enough in N for a high energy plant like cannabis.

The MG Natures Care soil has apparently added yucca and coco to make it hold water better.  This is not necessarily good for cannabis which needs to go through wet and dry periods.  I do not know if you are using both the soil and the nutes, but I recommend using nutrients formulated for cannabis.  And, sorry to get on a soap box here, but anyone using MG products should be aware of what Monsanto is doing to our earth.  I will drive 120 miles over a mountain pass in winter or pay big bucks for shipping rather than buy MG or Scott products.


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 20, 2015)

No i take pics using a 5mp phone camera (junk) so color is off and the nutrients im using is alaska fish fert 5-1-1 & Alaska morbloom 0-10-10. Ive also added more perlite then i ususally would bc i saw how the soil retains water. It drains good with the added perlite and its able to dry. This grow is mainly for hands on learning so thanks for the input THG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2015)

Perlite does not retain water, it does just the opposite.  Vermiculite does hold water and that is why we do not use it.  We want the plants to go through wet and dry cycles.  

Why are you using a Bloom formula on little tiny babies?  The Bloom is for when the plants go into 12/12.


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah thats why i added perlite for better drainage bc the soil retains water and it doesnt come with any perlite. And im not its just the two i have 5-1-1 for veg and a ratio of the two 5-11-11 for bloom 
Veg 1/2 strength then to 3/4. Bloom 5-1-1 at 3/4 plus the bloom at 1/4. Directions from another grower who uses the same nutrients


----------



## Naturewrath (Feb 21, 2015)

Mmm


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 27, 2015)

Plants are starting to flower they were induced early due to moving time (please mind the bad quality pics lol) Theyre sitting on my dresser bc its easier to get pictures 

View attachment received_799037326832700.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 27, 2015)

RIP to the plant on the left. She got attacked by my cat... They were out on the dresser again getting ready to be watered and i went to get the jug. Came back and she was down. On a positive side the bigger one is still going strong cant wait for her to be done. 2/2 females by the way (Reg Seeds)


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 3, 2015)

Still going strong  

View attachment received_800922546644178.jpeg


View attachment received_800922556644177.jpeg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Your plant looks good, good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 7, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Your plant looks good, good luck the rest of the way.




Thanks MR1. New pics will be up soon


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a new 250w hps with cool tube its dimmed to 50% so i can use it in my small box and max heat is about 80/81 F and my plant seems to be liking the extra lumens. Getting a grow tent after this grow is over. Orginal Light up top was a 55watt 27k and a 42w 27k. So now a 125w hps. Added a case fan for circulation and just moved the desk fan down. Still have the side lights and new exhaust is a 6in DuctFan 160cfm (real) 260something cfm (With Inline) 

View attachment received_805015396234893.jpeg


View attachment received_805022789567487.jpeg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking good DCKUSK
See MP making things happen without killing his wallet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

Stank,,we are all MP. You are MP or ya wouldn't be on this site.
Nobody said ya had to KILL YOUR WALLET,,just use the Proper Equipment. He is using An HPS to Flower which is good. He will get what he puts in to it. 
Looking Good Little Brother. Green Mojo to yas.
:48:


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys  Yeah came with an MH Bulb which ill use for vegging next grow. Whole kit was about 130$. And its a 18inch cool tube so its perfect for the lower wattages and smaller tents


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 11, 2015)

Leafs are aimed straight for the hps. Anyone who says hps are more efficient than cfls is right. Bc theyre lovin 125w's of hps (250w at 50%) way more than 129w's of cfls (55,42,16,16) 

View attachment received_805658589503907.jpeg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking good DCKush keep it up brother positive vibes. Can't wait to see the harvest


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 12, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Looking good DCKush keep it up brother positive vibes. Can't wait to see the harvest


Thanks Bro! That catnips still goin but its in the window now and is lst'd too bad there isnt room itd blow up under the hps :rofl: ill get a pic in the mornin for anyone interested.


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 15, 2015)

Pics before the lights go out 
Plants lovin that light 
really enjoying this first grow :watchplant: 

View attachment received_808090612594038.jpeg


View attachment received_808090609260705.jpeg


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 15, 2015)

Gonna get that catnip pic keep forgetting :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

:farm: looking good.


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks kraven and catnip photos stankdank 

View attachment received_808532492549850.jpeg


View attachment received_808532482549851.jpeg


----------



## Dilan (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful weed, good luck man


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dilan said:


> Beautiful weed, good luck man


 thanks!


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 18, 2015)

First two are of the main bud and the other pics of a side 

View attachment received_810365075699925.jpeg


View attachment received_810365042366595.jpeg


View attachment received_810365055699927.jpeg


----------



## Wantstogrowbuds (Mar 20, 2015)

Woah, dude. I like the look of that flower! Impressive, I hope my first grow turns out as good as yours.


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks man. so I had to harvest today so that itll be dry before I have to move. heres a couple pics. day 45. 

View attachment 20150326_184742.jpg


View attachment 20150326_174428.jpg


View attachment 20150326_174414.jpg


View attachment 20150326_174435.jpg


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 27, 2015)

used my girls phone sorry about the side ways pics lol over all the grow went great I still have a couple seeds thinking about picking up some clones. after I get my tent and fan etc. thanks for all the advice guys! keep an eye out for my nect grow journal in a few months maybe less depends on when I get the cash.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Enjoy your harvest man, on to the next grow and new spot.


----------



## DCKush96 (Mar 27, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Enjoy your harvest man, on to the next grow and new spot.


Thanks MR1


----------

